# Help/ProntoRC5000



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

Hello I have a Pronto RC5000 remote which is at least ten years old and have just drafted it out of mothballs to be used in my HT.
It seems to be working fine except I do not know how to write a macro.:hissyfit:
The guide booklet said that the macro has to be active before I can write a Macro and I forget how to do it. 

It's a funny thing...memory that is....I do remember that this was a n issue when I first purchased the Pronto however I did find the answer.
Does anyone out there still have this remote? and can I get some help...please. :bigsmile:

I am currently selling my MX3000 b/c I want something more simple to program such as the Pronto 5000.

I appreciate any assistance.
P.S. Does anyone have an opinion as to a good universal remote that is equal to the Pronto 5000 for reliability and programing? 
What about Logitech? What model? Can it be used with a Mac to program
Also is there a way I can program the Pronto with a mMac with not to much trouble?

Sorry for all of the questions.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I have always liked my Harmony remote. It does everything I need. The other day I went to someone's house who has a Harmony 900. After using it for a short while I think it may be time for me to retire the 880 to the living room and get a Harmony One for the theater - I don't need the rf functionality of the 900.

And yes, Harmony remotes are Mac compatible. :T


----------



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks mechman I have to look into the 900 if I cannot get the 5000 in gear. I do need the RF function.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

With Phillips shutting down the pronto division support is getting sketchy and I am not sure if there is an easy way to get the programming software to work without using VMware or parallels.

If you have the program installed I can help you with creating the macro as it is just using the alias, delay and jump buttons.


----------



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

Thank you. I appreciate the help.
The setttings for the Pronto were reset to REVERT...back to factory mode.
I was able to list all of my of my equipment. Outlaw, Oppo, etc.
But of course no Macros.
While I appreciate your help I do not want to drive you crazy.
I am not familiar with VMware or where to get it.
Also I have to use my friends computer that has a serial port as I have a Mac and a Dell laptop neither of which have serial ports.
With all of that said I am not refusing your help I just wanted you to beware.
Any DETAILED information that you can send me I am willing to try and most appreciative.

Thank you


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Actually if you want to send me a copy of your pronto file and a quick list of what devices you have and what inputs are being used I will create a couple of macros which you would just need to modify for timing and such. I could then help with the getting it fine tuned for your system


----------



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

Wow Thanks!:yikes:
How would I send you a file from my Pronto?
Why don't I just ship you the the remote?
I know...I am going to far.
But Seriously how do I send you the files. 

Devices 
Outlaw990
Comcast 
Sony777
Roku
Oppo BDP83
Chordette via AUX
Mitsubishi 6800

This is really nice of you to do:wave:


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

from the computer your friend has there should be a ccf or pcf file which is the pronto configuration file. If you open the program you should have an option to "save as" and then you can choose the file name and location. Grab that file and send it to [email protected] and I will put together a few basic macro's but you will need to adjust timing etc.


----------



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks Nick... my friend is away for two weeks but I am going to see if I can contact him to get in his house. I have a key. I just want him to know what I am doing.
Again thank you very much.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

No worries just send the email and I will respond with in a day or two with a basic program.


----------

